# TLC SUMMONS



## Bosh1966 (Apr 12, 2017)

I received a summons after someone knocked on my window and offered me 45 for ride to EWR from Laguardia NY TLC gave me summons what should I do


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

You should look for a new job. Even without the summons you should look for a new job. The summons just makes it inevitable


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bosh1966 said:


> I received a summons after someone knocked on my window and offered me 45 for ride to EWR from Laguardia NY TLC gave me summons what should I do


...pay it? You got caught.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Damn, you got caught red handed. That sucks...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Next time someone does that tell them to go "F off." no danger of bad reviews of any kind as your off trip and any enforcement agency will ever be able to fight for giving you a ticket.

If you have a dash camera you can use that as evidence...


In the future NEVER engage ANYONE off app at any Airport.

The first and only words out of your mouth need to be I can't take you anywhere...d

If someone asks you a price your response needs to be NO


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Bosh1966 said:


> I received a summons after someone knocked on my window and offered me 45 for ride to EWR from Laguardia NY TLC gave me summons what should I do


Did you actually do the ride or simply engage in conversation?


----------



## No_Username (Sep 14, 2015)

Call a lawyer asap, that's a 2k fine and uber does not pay for it. U also get 5 point on tlc license


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Your best bet is hope they offer you a settlement where you plead guilty before the trial and the penalty is mitigated. If you pay a fine but receive no points that would be best. Also why would you ever even entertain the idea of taking someone as a hail at LGA. That place is crawling with cops looking to entrap suckers like you.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bean said:


> Did you actually do the ride or simply engage in conversation?


With taxis... if someone asks a price and you tell it to them, they will just open the door and get in... that's how the conversation works. That's why they nailed the OP, and why I gave the advice I did.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Bosh1966 said:


> I received a summons after someone knocked on my window and offered me 45 for ride to EWR from Laguardia NY TLC gave me summons what should I do


they gave you a summons because he offered you $45? Or did you agree? If you agreed w/o proper license, you're an idiot (no offense)


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> With taxis... if someone asks a price and you tell it to them, they will just open the door and get in... that's how the conversation works. That's why they nailed the OP, and why I gave the advice I did.


I'm only asking because I've had someone ask me a price before but I gave an outrageously high amount which he declined.
I'm guessing if it was a sting though they would have accepted any fee to get their bust. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Maybe you'll get lucky with a good lawyer. Either way you're screwed. If not convicted then by the legal bills.
Don't expect any support whatsoever from Uber, except to deactivate you when they find out.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

What is a summons? So you got in trouble for wanting to take an off the books ride at the airport? That's illegal??


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> What is a summons? So you got in trouble for wanting to take an off the books ride at the airport? That's illegal??


Typically a summons to appear in court.
And yes, it's illegal for us to accept street hails. Only licensed commercial taxi cabs can do that in the land of the free.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for this thread. A good reminder not to accept strait hails - all requests need to be done through the app.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

South Shore Driver said:


> Thanks for this thread. A good reminder not to accept strait hails - all requests need to be done through the app.


If you accept a street hail you are operating a for-hire service without any insurance coverage.

If something were to happen the customer would have no recourse but to sue YOU. Since you are an uber driver, there is no money to get, and the passenger is on the hook for their own medical bills.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Learn to recognize a set up?

I thought people were more street savvy in NY.

Here are my 2 cents:

An undercover will always try to have you take the money or conduct the transaction in a place of surveillance, what you do is simple, tell the cop you can order an uber for him ( do the estimate on the app ) and if he refuses... you know that is a cop, if he says yes then make it like you are checking and then change your mind and take him for the money.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

If you got a summons is because you agreed, who in their right mind would drive to NJ for $45? And you already posted this under a different name, pay the summons and move on.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> they gave you a summons because he offered you $45? Or did you agree? If you agreed w/o proper license, you're an idiot (no offense)


He's an idiot for accepting too! Besides being illegal, LGA to Newark for $45 is a joke. Pay half that in tolls alone and could take you 2 hours.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

mauro B said:


> Hello there,
> I am in a similar situation, I just would like to know what have you done or what are you planning to do? Thanks, we can help each other


how dumb can you be?


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

mauro B said:


> Hello there,
> I am in a similar situation, I just would like to know what have you done or what are you planning to do? Thanks, we can help each other


Get a lawyer, say a prayer, and study this forum so you avoid future mistakes.

You can't accept street hails as an Uber or Lyft driver.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

mauro B said:


> An intelligent and educated person do not use the word "dumb" to describe others!!!


So what do we use? Unintelligent and uneducated?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

mauro B said:


> Hello there, I am in a similar situation, I just would like to know what have you done or what are you planning to do? Thanks, we can help each other


Unfortunately, like the original poster, Bosh1966, you are in a bad situation with few good options. Those options are already in this thread. Go to beginning and review them. Perhaps if you indicate how your situation is different from Bosh1966 then somebody may have a reason to offer a new idea. Regardless, fighting with those that are understandably unsympathetic will not help you. Best if you ignore them.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

mauro B said:


> An intelligent and educated person do not use the word "dumb" to describe others!!!


An intelligent and educated person would know better than to randomly pick someone up in NY.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

mauro B said:


> An intelligent and educated person do not use the word "dumb" to describe others!!!


An intelligent and educated person would'nt have used, "do not" following the singular 'person'. You should've chosen does not or would not.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

You broke the law and got caught, you pay the price.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Bosh1966 said:


> I received a summons after someone knocked on my window and offered me 45 for ride to EWR from Laguardia NY TLC gave me summons what should I do


You should go to the TLC court in LIC on your mandatory court date.
You should bring $1,000 in cash with you (They do not take checks).
You should plead guilty (If you plead innocent they will convict you anyway and charge you up to $1,500 - $2,000).
If you plead guilty they will knock the fine to $750-$1,000.
You should pay (If you don't pay, they will issue a warrant and the next time you get pulled over in NYC they will impound your car and arrest you).
Then, you should quit Uber.

I have done all of the above except quit Uber.
That shows how dumb I am and you should not take my advice.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Hope it was worth it


----------



## Thehomiegene (May 10, 2016)

Dam I didn't know that was illegal. Never happen to me before.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Thehomiegene said:


> Dam I didn't know that was illegal. Never happen to me before.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thehomiegene said:


> Dam I didn't know that was illegal. Never happen to me before.


It should be common knowledge not to do it, but tons of people do it.

Unless you ARE in a taxi you arn't taxi and you can't pick people up like that.

Even if you ARE a taxi you still can't always do that, depending on the rules of where you happen to be.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Thehomiegene said:


> Dam I didn't know that was illegal. Never happen to me before.


Unfortunately for you, "Ignorance of the law is no excuse." You are not the first to face this reality and you will not be the last.


----------

